# Any made in Mexico Strat owners/fans?



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Just curious if any of the forum members were fans of MIM Strats and if so what model you have. sdsre


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a Mexican Fat Strat at home and it's a damned fine guitar. The neck on it in particular is really nice. Overall, my US Deluxe Strat is a better guitar in terms of fit n' finish and quality of parts, but the Mexican is almost as nice to play.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a MIM strat.

Standard model (IIRC)

Texas special pickups

*arctic* white (i.e., snow white with a hint of polar bear pee)

neck was tinted amber for by a forum member (the neck was very white..i.e., same as the polar bear that peed on the body..looking pale from a hangover kind of white)

Parchment guard (think ever so slightly tanned polar bear, no hangover, not seasick)

I also have a light mint green guard for it (think mildly seasick polar bear, no hangover)

For my level of playing skills...it does just fine.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I too have a MIM fat strat....I have it posted for trade on this forum as I'm looking for a SSS config strat - but it is a damned fine instrument....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Why not post pics of your MIM axes while you're at it folks? :smile:


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is an standard, 3-Color Sunburst, rosewood fretboard, basically stock except the original owner put on a black pickguard. I plan on putting in some new pups and new bridge and block.


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

here's mine










it also has the 60th anniversary coin insert on the back of the headstock


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> I too have a MIM fat strat....I have it posted for trade on this forum as I'm looking for a SSS config strat - but it is a damned fine instrument....


Hoping this doesn't come across as too dumb...............but could you not just mount a new loaded pickguard with the SSS pup config? If it's that fine of an instrument be a shame to get rid of it. Just sayin'.

Regards,


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got an Arctic white with white pearl & rosewood, SSS, MIM, 2005, strat. Nothing wrong with it, plays great, stays in tune, nice "middle of the road" neck.


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone else wanna post pics of their MIMs?


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine is a 2000, all stock except for the schaller vintage tuners, plays nice!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are a number of what I call premium MIM strats - deluxe players, lonestar, road worn, signatures like Jimmie Vaughan and Robert Cray. I have the Jimmie Vaughan. It has some American parts and a very nice soft V maple neck, 9.5" radius with MJ frets. I've posted this a half dozen times, but hey...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

My 2003


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

WannabeGood said:


> Hoping this doesn't come across as too dumb...............but could you not just mount a new loaded pickguard with the SSS pup config? If it's that fine of an instrument be a shame to get rid of it. Just sayin'.
> 
> Regards,


lookin for a no $$ exchange...a loaded pick guard will cost me some $$

I also assumed (I MAY be wrong here ) that I'd have to do some routing of the wood to make fit.......which I really don't wanna do

AND - it'd also be kinda cool to have a different color for a change


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Irvine said:


> Mine is a 2000, all stock except for the schaller vintage tuners, plays nice!


REALLY like the color of the finish on this one.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll try to get pics up later, but my #1 is a 2008 Fat Strat stock with the exception of a incoming roadworn neck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll play too. '96 mim, copper shielding, texas specials.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

These were once mine.
I would say on par with Highway 1 strat that I have now. The white one with CS50s sounded great. The blue one was my first guitar. Should have kept it. It had Rio Grande pickups and sounded just fine.

The small frets really bothered me.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'll play too. '96 mim, copper shielding, texas specials.


Beautiful!


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I'll play too. '96 mim, copper shielding, texas specials.


What did you use for the shielding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Tnx gentlemen.









Shielding is copper foil that I found through a stained glass hobbyist.
I have the project partially documented here.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Jimmie Vaughan that looks just like Robert1950's. Bought it used but never played, about 10 years old. It's a wonderful guitar. I just love the neck and the maple fretboard.


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Tnx gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

This is my Classic 60's


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bubb said:


> This is my Classic 60's


I've tried a few of those--they all had nice necks, and I liked the sound of them as well.
And that finish looks like Burgundy Mist--which I also happen to like.

I was tempted by one before I bought my archtop, but I was going for something a bit different than what I had.

then the prices went up.

If they come back down, or I see one used for a decent price, I'll consider getting one.

I do beleive at some point in my future I'll have a Strat, probably a MIM


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

I replaced the black pickguard with a tortise shell and after I had it all back together I noticed that the neck pickup pole pieces don't line up with the strings especially the E A D strings. I had a look at other photos in this thread and noticed the same phenomena. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this common on MIM strats? Would replacing PUPs cure this? Am I just worrying for nothing?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't have a Strat, but a MIM Tele. Since this is a thread praising the MIM Fenders, I am going to post it.

It's an FSR "Natural Ash" model that they made for Guitar Centre in the States. I have owned American Made Teles and Japanese made teles as well, and this is the one I kept.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my MIM Strat . Standard model I believe. Also have a JV Strat.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a "some color red" MIM strat that im changing now, im adding a black pearl guard, tex mex pickups, all black knobs and switch button, and all gold plated hardware. should look nice!


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

don't have strat but I have a MIM tele and love it


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got a lefty MIM on layaway at one of the local music shops and I play it every time I'm there. Love the feel of the neck. First guitar that actually feels right to me. Setup needs a bit of atttention though. Playable but could be better. Think these are hit and miss at the fit and finish department.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I used my birthday and Christmas gifts of Guitarworks cards and cash to get a vintage Samick Strat, parlayed that into a mint 2007 MIM Strat, HSS, white. I intend to sell it to raise cash for parts, which I need to complete a couple of mod projects. Will post pics when my daughter has time to help me.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

like a couple others, i dont have a mim strat, but ive got a tele. worked on plenty mim strats though- good guitars.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

fraser said:


> like a couple others, i dont have a mim strat, but ive got a tele. worked on plenty mim strats though- good guitars.


i agree with fraser as well . i have also worked on them mostly changing pups but they are good guitars as they are. with a pickup swap & electronics swap can be hard to beat :rockon2:


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is my MIM Classic Player 60's in Sonic Blue. It has the custom shop dual fulcrum trem, and the '69 custom shop pickups hand-signd by Abigail Ybarra. Everyone that picks it up says 'whoa...' :bow::bow:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a beauty, love the colour!


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a '60's Road Worn Strat that I really liked. I'd still have it but the neck turned out to be too slim for me. Sounded great though. I demoed it against a Custom Shop '56 relic when I bought it and I thought the RW sounded more open and woody and frankly, just better.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

sweet guitar gearalley .don't mention this around American strat players it gets em excited ......hahaha
9kkhhd


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

copperhead said:


> sweet guitar gearalley .don't mention this around American strat players it gets em excited ......hahaha
> 9kkhhd


What would REALLY get them excited would be to know how little I paid for it...kkjuw


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

that would grind some gears kkjuw


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

My MIM is gone to get setup as we speak for the arrival of its new partner. Im going to be ordering all the new gear for it next week, pickguard, pickups, gold hardware etc...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nice!!!! soup her up & have fun doing it:rockon2:


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Steve Adams said:


> My MIM is gone to get setup as we speak for the arrival of its new partner. Im going to be ordering all the new gear for it next week, pickguard, pickups, gold hardware etc...


What are you ordering for it?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Crazy diamond,

I was ordering a black pearl pickguard, all gold hardware and new pickups...but she needs a truss rod adjustment, and I found a cherry sunburst mexi on ebay, so she's going up for sale...chrome red whith white pickguard mexi strat with hard case....selling it for 450 cdn.....


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a Vox ac4tv a couple days ago for my MIM strat. It's in the shop right now, can't wait to see what difference a proper setup makes. My fingers will be destroyed once i get it back, lol.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to learn how to do proper setup, fretting etc because there is no one around here that does it good. 

I dont trust anyone with my stuff.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

It is important to know that not all Poly finishes are as thick as the examples shown in this thread. Companies like Suhr, Tom anderson, Taylor and PRS have poly finishes that are as thin as or (in the case of Tom Anderson and Taylor) thinner than a nitro. 


Here is an MIM I own and really like.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

best deal in musicdom today as far as Im concerned. I have a 1000 dollar godin LGp90 and the 500 dollar MIM strat is much better. the godin is nice and all but its not a strat.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

*Archer*

Where might one purchase a stool similar to the one in your picture? I've been playing in my computer chair and it is not comfortable in the least.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is my MIM Fender Stratocaster in Wine Red, I've done som mods on it like Texas Special pick ups (neck and middle) DiMarzio tone zone (bridge). Shielded cavity, aged pieces, kill switch. I'm now thinking of ripping it all out for just 1 DiMarzio super distortion pick up. 











:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Wiser said:


> *Archer*
> 
> Where might one purchase a stool similar to the one in your picture? I've been playing in my computer chair and it is not comfortable in the least.


I used to work for a Mesa dealer and we all got a chair. You can probably order one from a guitar shop.


----------



## bussche (Nov 21, 2009)

My first electric and still my favorite.


----------

